# Sheep Seen in Scotland....



## purplequeenvt (Jan 22, 2017)

I visited a friend who is going to vet school in Scotland last June. I had a great time, saw lots of castles, and even ate some Haggis (and liked it too!). The Royal Highland Show started a couple days before I had to leave so of course we had to go. There were lots of animals, but I think there were more sheep than anything else.

I may have posted some of these pictures in my journal, but I can't remember for sure so I will post them here where they should be easier to find. Sorry if the pictures are huge, I never put them on Flickr so I'm copying them from my FB instead.

Beltex 






Bleu du Maine





Border Leicester (this is one of the breeds I raise and they look completely different, it was actually one of the few breeds where I prefer the looks of the US version over the UK sheep)





Charollais





Cheviot (not a big difference US/UK)





Hampshire Down





Jacob Sheep





Lleyn (a Welsh breed, I believe)





Some Mules 










Hebridean


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 22, 2017)

Apparently you can't have more than 20 images in one post so here' s the other half.....

North Country Cheviot





British Rouge





Scottish Blackface





Suffolk - so short and stocky!





Swaledale





Texel





Zwartable





Shetland (same as the ones in the US, no surprise)





Valais Blacknose





Blueface Leicester





North Ronaldsay





Wensleydale


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 22, 2017)

What a variety, thanks for the pics!  What an opportunity to go there!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 22, 2017)

Nice pics @purplequeenvt The horns on some of them!  Wow.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 22, 2017)

I love the Valais Blacknose and Swaledale! I have never heard of those. What a fantastic opportunity for you to go see the show and all the different breeds. Thanks for taking the pictures and posting them for us.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 22, 2017)

I showed the Valais to DW and DD1. Told them it was the Cousin Itt sheep


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 5, 2017)

Excellent pics!!!  Thank you so much for posting them here....who knew there were so many varieties there!


----------

